# Elgin Electronic : New Camera



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got myself another camera (







) ... with much better macro facilities than my Canon G6.

Also received a parcel of 25+ busted (according to seller) electronic watches from the US today







. Of course, most of them were not "busted" and just needed a little TLC plus new battery....shame their naff gilt 1970's cases cant be restored so easily....









Choose this one because of the heavily textured dial. This Elgin houses the German Junghams 600.10 or "Atochron".

I've reduced the size of the first one, but second one has _not_ been enlarged.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice dial Paul, looks like the new camera's working well.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Very nice dial Paul, looks like the new camera's working well.


Thanks Stan...I'm becoming a regular customer of sssshhhh-you-know-who. 

Macro facility is stunning --- 1 cm







almost cuts out all the light.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very impressive Paul









Whats the camera?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Very impressive Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Jase, those pics are stunning Paul so what's the camera?

Foz


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Very impressive Paul
> ...


The humble Canon PowerShot A620.









Four or five years ago, I started with the A70, then moved up to the A85 and last of all the A95. After this, I decided to splash out on a Â£440+ G6 about 2 years ago...and while it's a superb camera, has all the bells and whistles, fantastic lens (I still have it), I've never been quite at home with it like those A series cameras....

The A620 is the up-to-date version on the A95: it has 7.1 megs, full auto thru to full manual (aperture, shutter, focus), 20 shooting modes, macro down to 1 cm, etc, etc And can be had for Â£180.

IMHO, an SLR digital would perform no better for this type of photography.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Lovely photographs Paul.........I'd be very happy with those if they came out of the studio on equipment costing thousands.......I should know......I do









Best regards David


----------

